# Texas	Grape Growin



## stdkls28 (May 24, 2012)

My black spanish and "favorite" grapes


----------



## Julie (May 24, 2012)

Wow very beautiful.


----------



## robie (May 24, 2012)

They sure look healthy and happy.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2012)

Ahhhh Houston. Where you plant the miniature variety of everything because everything grows 2X as big! 

They look great!


----------



## stdkls28 (May 24, 2012)

Thank y'all and Im just hoping the birds dont get them. How do y'all with these big vineyards control this?


----------



## robie (May 24, 2012)

stdkls28 said:


> Thank y'all and Im just hoping the birds dont get them. How do y'all with these big vineyards control this?



Oh, they will if they can!

Can't comment too much on what the big guys do, but you can (and should) go to most any plant nursery and buy bird prevention netting. Don't let the netting rest against the grapes,


----------



## Deezil (May 24, 2012)

Holy monster clusters batman!


----------



## captainl (May 25, 2012)

Looks awesome. I have 1 black spanish that has one cluster of grapes on it although I should have technically cut it off as its a 2 year plant that I just planted. I also have 3 more growing from some cuttings I received. I also have 4 muscadines and today I just bought a cabernet at home depot. Haaa. It was on sale for $5 and if it dies in the next 12 months I'll return it. I figured why not. Any more pictures of your backyard trellis setup? I'm over complicating my trellis system for the few random grapes I have.


----------



## stdkls28 (May 25, 2012)

captainl said:


> Looks awesome. I have 1 black spanish that has one cluster of grapes on it although I should have technically cut it off as its a 2 year plant that I just planted. I also have 3 more growing from some cuttings I received. I also have 4 muscadines and today I just bought a cabernet at home depot. Haaa. It was on sale for $5 and if it dies in the next 12 months I'll return it. I figured why not. Any more pictures of your backyard trellis setup? I'm over complicating my trellis system for the few random grapes I have.



I dont have any right now but its just 2 rows of wire per vine on some T-posts.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2012)

What part of Houston and how old are the vines.


----------



## stdkls28 (May 25, 2012)

tonyt said:


> What part of Houston and how old are the vines.



West side and about three years old I think


----------



## BARBQ (May 30, 2012)

they look really good


----------



## stdkls28 (May 30, 2012)

BARBQ said:


> they look really good



Thank you!


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 7, 2012)

Verasion is starting!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2012)

Verasion in June..... Only in TX!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2012)

Super looking grapes. I agree with iblowin! We are barely beginning bloom here!


----------



## Deezil (Jun 7, 2012)

Verasion?! Holy smokes


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 7, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Super looking grapes. I agree with iblowin! We are barely beginning bloom here!



Thank you! I am very proud the way they are lookin but leaves are starting to dry /burn up with a little white fuzz on them only a couple at a time. The leaf you can see in the last pic is that way. Any thoughts?


----------



## BARBQ (Jun 8, 2012)

not sure what the white is. My lenoir makes huge leaves and i usually cut them as soon as I see anything weird on them. I bet their not dry anymore after last night!


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well they sure are huge. Are they not ready to harvest right now, before the birds get them?

You sure have a green thumb, are you growing those in pots?


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 8, 2012)

btom2004 said:


> Well they sure are huge. Are they not ready to harvest right now, before the birds get them?
> 
> You sure have a green thumb, are you growing those in pots?



Not ready yet; they will need to turn nice a dark...will harvest when the sugar is right. Thank you and yes 4 of the 5 vines are in huge pots. Cab Sauv is in a 2' raised bed.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok....I understand.


----------



## Randoneur (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, those are big grapes - "Beulah, peal me a grape,"


----------



## grapeman (Jun 9, 2012)

stdkls28 said:


> Not ready yet; they will need to turn nice a dark...will harvest when the sugar is right. Thank you and yes 4 of the 5 vines are in huge pots. Cab Sauv is in a 2' raised bed.


 

It is one of the grape diseases - probably one of the mildews, but hard to tell from the pictures. Removing them as they form might help. It looks like a bit of disease got on the grapes also. They hopefully ripen before it gets too bad.


----------



## Randoneur (Jun 10, 2012)

stdkls28 said:


> Thank you! I am very proud the way they are lookin but leaves are starting to dry /burn up with a little white fuzz on them only a couple at a time. The leaf you can see in the last pic is that way. Any thoughts?


 
What is your spray program? Sprays used and how often? That may give a clue as to what is causing the problem. Suspect it to be both Downy Mildew and Black Rot.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 10, 2012)

Randoneur said:


> What is your spray program? Sprays used and how often? That may give a clue as to what is causing the problem. Suspect it to be both Downy Mildew and Black Rot.



I've sprayed once with Uncle Jacks organic gardening stuff, our something like that, once that got rid of some bugs but thats it. For now forward what spraying program is perferred for wine grapes? Those two were what I was leaning towards myself. a big thanks to everyone offering advice!


----------



## BARBQ (Jun 11, 2012)

i use a rose spray from bayer advanced I get at lowes. I use it for the sharpshooters. The vines are tolerant but I dont want them sucking my plant regargless. I also use a bayer advanced rose and flower fertilizer. I wasnt doing much until about amonth ago they plants were covered with some mite looking stuff and those sharpshooters.


----------



## Randoneur (Jun 11, 2012)

I recommend you look at your state agricultural site to see if they have a recommended spray plan for grapes. You will need a continuous spray of fungicides to control the mildews in a humid climate. If you don't find anything specific for Texas, here is a guide that might give you some ideas of what fungicides are used: https://mdc.itap.purdue.edu/item.asp?item_number=ID-169


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

BARBQ said:


> i use a rose spray from bayer advanced I get at lowes. I use it for the sharpshooters. The vines are tolerant but I dont want them sucking my plant regargless. I also use a bayer advanced rose and flower fertilizer. I wasnt doing much until about amonth ago they plants were covered with some mite looking stuff and those sharpshooters.



Are there any large vineyards, 50+ acres in the Houston metro area?


----------



## txwineguy (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think there are many if any of that size. There's on with about 3 acres of growing near Galveston, the Haak Vineyards, pretty cool place. I'm hoping to plant about 3-5 acres this coming year or next....


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 13, 2012)

Randoneur said:


> I recommend you look at your state agricultural site to see if they have a recommended spray plan for grapes. You will need a continuous spray of fungicides to control the mildews in a humid climate. If you don't find anything specific for Texas, here is a guide that might give you some ideas of what fungicides are used: https://mdc.itap.purdue.edu/item.asp?item_number=ID-169



Thank you, I found some good info from TAMU. Unfortunately seems I'm dealing with Pierce's disease... Affecting my Black Spanish(Lenoir) and 'Favorite' vines. They are tollerent to the disease but I wonder if the grapes are still good to make wine out of and does the disease kill off during the winter?


----------



## Randoneur (Jun 13, 2012)

If they are tolerant, then you will see some leaves die and drop off, but the grapes will be ok for wine. Tolerant vines should survive, but the Sharpshooters will reinfect them every year. Vines that are not tolerant are eventually killed off.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Those vines should live on with it, but uproot anything else around them that is not tolerant. By the way, do you see any difference between your favorite and black Spanish? What about the fruit differences?


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdrums2 said:


> Those vines should live on with it, but uproot anything else around them that is not tolerant. By the way, do you see any difference between your favorite and black Spanish? What about the fruit differences?


 
The vines are in identical pots and our lawn guys mixed them up before i got them trellised so I am hoping that I have them seperated right. From what I can tell, if i have them seperated correctly, is that the 'Favorite' produces more fruit which was the large clusters in the initial post. I'm hoping that the flesh of the Favorite is white so that i can tell which is which because the Black Spanish flesh is red inside. the Favorite seem to ripen faster also as the Black Spanish haven't even started verasion yet.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 14, 2012)

BARBQ said:


> i use a rose spray from bayer advanced I get at lowes. I use it for the sharpshooters. The vines are tolerant but I dont want them sucking my plant regargless. I also use a bayer advanced rose and flower fertilizer. I wasnt doing much until about amonth ago they plants were covered with some mite looking stuff and those sharpshooters.


 
Did the rose spray work for ya? I had a similar mite-ish lookin bug problem as well...they swarmed the tips of my Cab Sauv. I sprayed with that organic stuff I mentioned and it worked great for me.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 15, 2012)

Grape picture updates


----------



## captainl (Jun 15, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## BARBQ (Jun 15, 2012)

stdkls28 said:


> Did the rose spray work for ya? I had a similar mite-ish lookin bug problem as well...they swarmed the tips of my Cab Sauv. I sprayed with that organic stuff I mentioned and it worked great for me.


 
yeah it did great. I havent seen a sharpshooter since in the area. Before everytime I went out I saw one.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice looking grapes. 
My Favorite grapes have a couple berries turning now. If you pull up messina hoff wines and read some specs on their BlackSpanish wines, you will see they get some of their grapes up to 32 brix. Last year was my first production year, my Favorite must was 23 brix. 

I also have lomanto, that is currently reading 18 brix, I will be picking them soon.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jun 19, 2012)

32? Good night. How are your lomato vines doing- in reference to disease resistance? I wa thinking of ordering a few.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in NW Houston, Cypress area in other words PD area. I only use organic methods in my garden. It's what works for me. My lomanto have been disease free. Last year, I had one or two vine branch tips die back 2-3". No disease this year. What was tough this year on the grape vines was grape skeletizing caterpillars. Liquid Bt worked wonders.

Last years production numbers, 7 lomanto vines produced 55 lbs of grapes. The lomanto must came in at ~17. This is the 2nd production year. I made some tweeks to my growing, which hopefully will push them over 20. Once lomanto gets ripe, some berries will drop. 

3-favorite produced ~24lbs.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Nice looking grapes.
> My Favorite grapes have a couple berries turning now. If you pull up messina hoff wines and read some specs on their BlackSpanish wines, you will see they get some of their grapes up to 32 brix. Last year was my first production year, my Favorite must was 23 brix.
> 
> I also have lomanto, that is currently reading 18 brix, I will be picking them soon.



Hmmm is it bad that mine turned so early? I'll look into Messina Hoff and 32° is up there. What month did you harvest last year?


Also what's a good brix to harvest at?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2012)

Favorite was in early August for me. I suspect since you have yours in pots that your budbreak was earlier than everyone else. Plus the extra heat on the pots may be pushing things along at a faster clip. At minimum wait 2 weeks after complete verasion to begin testing or tasting. 

I don't pick for a specific brix but I do monitor it. I based my harvesting on berry sensory and the kind of wine style I think I'd like to make.

It appears everything is running 2 weeks early this year.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Favorite was in early August for me. I suspect since you have yours in pots that your budbreak was earlier than everyone else. Plus the extra heat on the pots may be pushing things along at a faster clip. At minimum wait 2 weeks after complete verasion to begin testing or tasting.
> 
> I don't pick for a specific brix but I do monitor it. I based my harvesting on berry sensory and the kind of wine style I think I'd like to make.
> 
> It appears everything is running 2 weeks early this year.



Thats a good point about the being in pots, I didnt even factor that in...makes sense.

Now it seems I will need to research wine styles and their harvest specifics along with berry sensory.

Thank you Sparky!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2012)

A couple days ago, I caught a whiff of my lomanto. Today, you can really smell them. I started the harvest. I can only freeze about 10lbs a day so, it will take the remainder of the week to get them all. 

I did propagate some lomanto cuttings. They are in a 15 gallon container. If any of you locals are interested in a few vines, let me know. It will probably be in the winter when I can safely remove them from the container.

John


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Id love some. We can do a trade of you want. I've got norton, favorite, black Spanish, Delaware, and Chambourcin.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2012)

bigdrum2 are you local to the houston area?

I really don't have room but we can work something out. The wife might have to lose a rose bush. Chambourcin looks interesting. 

John


----------



## stdkls28 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparky said:


> A couple days ago, I caught a whiff of my lomanto. Today, you can really smell them. I started the harvest. I can only freeze about 10lbs a day so, it will take the remainder of the week to get them all.
> 
> I did propagate some lomanto cuttings. They are in a 15 gallon container. If any of you locals are interested in a few vines, let me know. It will probably be in the winter when I can safely remove them from the container.
> 
> John



I'd be interested in taking a couple off your hands! I think my Black Spanish and Favorite will be ready for harvest in a week or so...


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparky said:


> bigdrum2 are you local to the houston area?
> 
> I really don't have room but we can work something out. The wife might have to lose a rose bush. Chambourcin looks interesting.
> 
> John



Not too far from Houston Mississippi.....probably 7 hours from Texas. Chambourcin rocks.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2012)

I have ~20 rooted cuttings of Lomanto. Just let me know how many you want. Remind me during the winter. 

John


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 1, 2012)

I will do, thank you!

Tested a grape today using refractometer and I'm at about 17 brix...getting closer! I will probably harvest around 23-25 and make a dry red wine: 80% LeNoir 20% Cab Sauv.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice. The brix is moving right along. You may have a 5-10 days. If you are testing berries on the shoulder the brix will be higher. 

My favorite completed verasion a couple days ago. They should be ready early late July/early August. It's amazing how good BlackSpanish/Favorite clusters look. I need to work on controlling their vigour. 

I'll save you and bigdrums2 some lomanto vines.

Last Thursday, I finished harvesting lomanto. Ended up with just over 74 lbs from 7 vines. I have 70# in the fermenter right now. They are still thawing out. Must temp is currently 33f. I hope to pitch yeast tomorrow. The remaining 4+# is for grape jam.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes sir they are, and thats the time frame I was thinkin as well. Will test again next Saturday. Also I tested near the bottom of the cluster. I agree the clusters do look wonderful!

74# is a great crop of grapes and an average of ~10# a vine should ensure nice quality grapes!


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow that's a good load. How are y'alls vines doing in this heat?I was a bit disappointed in my blanc du Bois until we started hitting 85 every day. They seem to love heat. My favorite and norton are doing well also, and of course my muscadine just smiles at the sun.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2012)

We had a few above normal days in June but overall, Houston has been running about normal with our weather. The vines are enjoying this weather, especially the occassional rain. I need to work on my Favorite vines. They are a gnarly mess right now. 

I was called out on my lomanto thread. They were requesting pictures. If you want to see them. Please look here
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f60/lomanto-wine-14391/#post357423


John


----------



## noclue (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been reading this post for a few weeks, amazed at how well the vines are doing for you guys. 
Well, I'm the NW Harris County area too. I am growing 9 Chardonnay vines... yeah I know, too hot for them and PD will eventually destroy them. 
Anyway, I planted them last year towards the end of summer. So far, they are growing very well. As mentioned above, when the temps hit the 85 area they really started to grow.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey man grow what you want and maybe it will work. I tried zin one year....and it failed miserably. If you don't mind spraying a lot to protect from pd then it could work. If they fail, try chardonnel. It was made from Chardonnay by the boys up at Geneva and has a nice taste.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 6, 2012)

LeNoir are at 22% brix...will be harvestin and crushin tomorrow!


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jul 6, 2012)

I've read about treating the lenoir like a white wine. Too much tannin? How is the color? Ive also read about letting it breathe at least 24 hours in advance. How do you all feel?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2012)

No need to hide noclue there's plenty of room on this bus. Growing is a challenge, especially knowing PD is out there, lurking.

I have a Pinot Noir in the ground. Plus I progated 3 cuttings. It finally reached the top wire a week or two ago. It did produce some fruit, which I did manage to test a few berries. Very nice.

Stdkls28, 22 brix that was fast. What are you guessing for total picking weight? 

I need to really make the rounds and try some commercial black spanish wine.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Stdkls28, 22 brix that was fast. What are you guessing for total picking weight?
> 
> I need to really make the rounds and try some commercial black spanish wine.



Well the birds got to them before my netting arrived. Had to get it online because I could not source any large enough around here. I only ended up with about 5# due to the birds, them being young, and me starting training the vines to a new trellis system this year. So hopefully next year I'll be all set up for a nice crop.

Chisom trail's Lone Wolf (Lenoir) is nice and Dry Comal Creek has a reserve black spanish I believe. I have a bottle of Chisom Trail's Diablo (70% Syrah, 30% Lenoir) that I'm looking forward to opening.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2012)

That's a shame. HomeDepot and Lowe's has bird netting. I purchased a 7'x50' roll from Lowes about a 4-6 weeks ago. They also carry 14'x14'.

I say freeze what you have. Anything over 25# from my vines, you can have. Or pick up a can of Alexander Sun Country juice and combine your grapes with it.

John


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sparky said:


> That's a shame. HomeDepot and Lowe's has bird netting. I purchased a 7'x50' roll from Lowes about a 4-6 weeks ago. They also carry 14'x14'.
> 
> I say freeze what you have. Anything over 25# from my vines, you can have. Or pick up a can of Alexander Sun Country juice and combine your grapes with it.
> 
> John



Yeah I saw those sizes but my set up needs a 28'x28'. After the weekend we were gone and they cleaned me out I bought a couple 14'x14' to try and make work.

Great minds think alike; I did freeze what I have and pondered gettin some juice or sourcing a few pounds somewhere to finish. I would greatly appreciate a few pounds if you could spare some. I only started off with enough to make half gallon to a gallon anyways which I think would be perfect for my first batch if fresh grapes. I would only need 5# to make up half gallon batch.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I'll save you and bigdrums2 some lomanto vines.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That would be awesome; Thank you! I have been reading very nice things about this grape and am excited to add these to my home vineyard! I only need two or three. I know you already have Lenoir and Favorite but I can offer some cuttings off my Cab Sauv if you would like?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

About 15" of rain the last couple days. I'm monitoring the Favorite for any grape splitting. I may be forced to pick them early.

John


----------



## Startwining (Jul 14, 2012)

Kind of off topic but I was wondering how you guys like growing grapes and just generaly living in Texas? I recently graduated school and have a few interviews out in the Houston area in a few weeks so, ive been entertaining the idea of relocating out there for work but of course anywhere I can grow grapes and make wine is a plus.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

Texas is a wonderful place to live. In the Houston area, gardening is wide open. Year around vegetable gardens. You can grow citrus, start with Satsuma's. You can have some success with Tropicals fruits. Just be prepared to protect in the winter.

Grape growing can be a little tough in the Houston area. Usually avg, 40+ inches of rain, high humidity, low water table means planting things high. Viniferia grapes are difficult to grow. Look towards the hybrids for any chance of success.

Try some local wine varieties, "Blanc du bois" is what's hot in South right now. Many claim it gives Sauvignon Blanc a run for its money. Perhaps its Texas hype. I have yet to taste one that I like. My biggest complaint is, I just don't care for the citrusy wines. Perhaps it's just me, black coffee, dark malty/hop beer and red wine.

I wish you success.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 17, 2012)

How does your body react to humidity? Do you like sweating year round? Do you like a wet sauna? 



Startwining said:


> Kind of off topic but I was wondering how you guys like growing grapes and just generaly living in Texas? I recently graduated school and have a few interviews out in the Houston area in a few weeks so, ive been entertaining the idea of relocating out there for work but of course anywhere I can grow grapes and make wine is a plus.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 17, 2012)

Startwining said:


> Kind of off topic but I was wondering how you guys like . . . just generaly living in Texas?


Oh Great God in Heaven - What do I like about Texas (Houston)!
Waking up on Sunday morning to Tex-Mex breakfast of Migas. The Houston Rodeo, The Houston Grand Opera, The Astros, The Rockets, The Texans, The Comets. 
Not to mention: Conoco Philips, Kinder Morgan, Halliburton and the Texas Medical Center.
In adition to everything there is to do in Houston you're within a two hour drive of:
The Austin music scene and the home of Willie Nelson.
The San Antonio Riverwalk and the Alamo.
The South Padre Island beaches at spring break.
The Octoberfest and Schilitterban water park.
And only one hour from the back porch of my Beaumont home where the wine is almost as good as the BS.

You have to understand Texas is not as much a state as it is a STATE OF MIND. Check this out. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGukLuXzH1E[/ame]


----------



## tonyt (Jul 17, 2012)

Startwinning
In addition to my boastful Texas attitude[FONT=&quot][/FONT] let me add that both of my children (about your age) live in Houston and love it. They have great secure jobs and tons of fun things to do in their days off. As far as growing grapes in Houston talk to Jack Keller. http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've only had one blanc du Bois and it was ok. Im growing my own and hope I like it! From what I tasted, it has a definite "muscat" citrus flavor to it but I would like to try some that sit on the skins for awhile. I would bet it would be a bit rounder then.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sparky said:


> About 15" of rain the last couple days. I'm monitoring the Favorite for any grape splitting. I may be forced to pick them early.
> 
> John


 
I hear ya; we've been pounded just south of you in Katy as well! Seems I did right by harvesting what little I had a couple of weeks ago. Hope everything turns out great for you.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been watching Messina hof count down to harvest clock. Last time I looked, it was 13 days, which would have put it near the end of the month. Today, its states picking tomorrow. Right now my brix is 16-19, I don't think its' going to get much better. The berries I tried taste good, not a lot of bite to them, the seeds are on the brown side. I may follow suit.


----------



## cstxwine (Jul 20, 2012)

I live in the Austin area and would love to help out at a harvest. Do you know of any vineyards that are looking for volunteers?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2012)

@cstxwine, I would head west towards Fredricksburg. There is several vineyards there.


@stdkls28, I harvested all my Favorite grapes today. What a sorry bunch of grapes this year. All that rain was no bueno. I rinsed and threw them into the freezer. I may forego the the wine this year and save 4-4.5lbs for jam and give you the rest.

John


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jul 20, 2012)

@sparky - that sucks. It's rained here a lot as well. I guess that's the idea of terroir - some years are good, some aren't.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sparky said:


> @stdkls28, I harvested all my Favorite grapes today. What a sorry bunch of grapes this year. All that rain was no bueno. I rinsed and threw them into the freezer. I may forego the the wine this year and save 4-4.5lbs for jam and give you the rest.
> 
> John



Sorry to hear that john... I lost all the Cab Sauv to the rain as well. Just curious but what kind of yield did you end up with?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2012)

@stdkls28, Current I have only been able to destemmed about 2lbs. Like I said, once I bag 4 -4.5lbs. You are welcome to the rest of them. I estimate the total harvest was around 16 - 17lbs. Some of these bunches may not be worth even destemming. 

If you are interested let me know. 

John


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> @stdkls28, Current I have only been able to destemmed about 2lbs. Like I said, once I bag 4 -4.5lbs. You are welcome to the rest of them. I estimate the total harvest was around 16 - 17lbs. Some of these bunches may not be worth even destemming.
> 
> If you are interested let me know.
> 
> John


 
I am very interested; I still have my poor amount frozen. Let me know if you'd like some help with processing your harvest in return. I'm free this Saturday. PM me if so.


----------



## BARBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

sparky what kind did you pick, what year and can you estimate the lbs per vine?

Ive got blanc du bois, conquistador and black spanish but they are only first year leaf.



Sparky said:


> @stdkls28, Current I have only been able to destemmed about 2lbs. Like I said, once I bag 4 -4.5lbs. You are welcome to the rest of them. I estimate the total harvest was around 16 - 17lbs. Some of these bunches may not be worth even destemming.
> 
> If you are interested let me know.
> 
> John


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2012)

In my garden, I head-cane prune my vines. This was either 3th or 4th leaf. 2nd year of production. This spring I tried for 8 lbs per vines. Ended with up with over 10 pounds per Lomanto vine. I plan to keep it around 10 per vine.

Your BS should be identical to my favorite. 2011 favorite was 8lbs per vine, 24lbs Total from 3 vines. 2012 numbers I'm estimating at around 16 maybe 17. I lost some very nice bunches. If you include them, about 18-20 this year. Plus one of my favorite vines had barely any grapes. Estimate 2 clusters per bud. Favorite clusters weight about 6-10oz.


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sparky said:


> @stdkls28, Current I have only been able to destemmed about 2lbs. Like I said, once I bag 4 -4.5lbs. You are welcome to the rest of them. I estimate the total harvest was around 16 - 17lbs. Some of these bunches may not be worth even destemming.
> 
> If you are interested let me know.
> 
> John


 
John,

First off thank you so very much for the grapes; very kind of you! 

Also I have crushed and started primary fermentation. Should have enough for a gallon!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2012)

You are very welcome. 

I hope it turns into some good wine. It may be a couple years before it's ready.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sparky said:


> A couple days ago, I caught a whiff of my lomanto. Today, you can really smell them. I started the harvest. I can only freeze about 10lbs a day so, it will take the remainder of the week to get them all.
> 
> I did propagate some lomanto cuttings. They are in a 15 gallon container. If any of you locals are interested in a few vines, let me know. It will probably be in the winter when I can safely remove them from the container.
> 
> John



Hey man, let me know what you want for those vines and I'll send some $. If you just want to send cuttings than that's cool too.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey there BigDrums2,

I wouldn't charge you. You still have any Chambourcin. Perhaps a swap. 

Let me remind you that, I'm in a PD zone but see no signs of it on my one pinot noir and lomanto and favorites. Are you confortable receiving these vines.

How many you want? I think there 10-15 in the bucket.

John


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep, pd zone here as well. I'll send some Chambourcin. Just three would be fine for me. I'm out of space as it is.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone else want any Lomanto grape vines. A couple just started to bud out.

If not, I'll destroy them. I got to make room for some of my hybrids.

Regards,
John


----------



## stdkls28 (Feb 13, 2013)

I would like a few! Can we meet Saturday?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2013)

No major plans this weekend. Just playing in the yard. You are more than welcome to stop by or we can meet some place.


----------



## txwineguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Sparky said:


> No major plans this weekend. Just playing in the yard. You are more than welcome to stop by or we can meet some place.



How many do you have? If stdkls28 doesn't take all of em, I'll help take some off your hands. Could come by Sunday or Monday.....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2013)

A rough count was ~10. The roots are intertwined. But a little blast of water they will come apart. I'm available either day. Sunday, the arborgate nursery is having a wine and grape class. You will probably not learn too much. But it's fun to see a few home wine makers. Just in case you wanted to do something else will you are in the area. 
PM me and I'll give you my address.


----------



## stdkls28 (Feb 14, 2013)

@TXWINEGUY I won't be taking all of them; I only need 5.

Thanks for the infor Sparky; I think I will look into that Wine and Grape class at Arborgate...sounds interesting if my "honey do" list isn't too big by the time the weekend is here...


----------



## txwineguy (Feb 16, 2013)

Sparky said:


> A rough count was ~10. The roots are intertwined. But a little blast of water they will come apart. I'm available either day. Sunday, the arborgate nursery is having a wine and grape class. You will probably not learn too much. But it's fun to see a few home wine makers. Just in case you wanted to do something else will you are in the area.
> PM me and I'll give you my address.



Sparky, thank you.... But my plans just changed and my honey do list just got bigger.... If I can squeeze out an hour ill holler at you on here.

Thank you for the opportunity!
Jim


----------

